
Introducing Instant: add cms to your website in 30 seconds - neogenix
https://instant.cm?ref=hn
======
neogenix
Instant is a drop-in content management service. You can integrate it on any
website by simply adding one line of javascript. Setup takes 30 seconds - and
once you’re done, you and your team can edit text, change images and make your
website multilingual.

PS: We are currently featured on Product Hunt!
[https://producthunt.com](https://producthunt.com).

Curious for your thoughts, feedback and remarks!

